# [SOLVED] Where can I download NTKERN.VXD?



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

I tried to find a file called NTKERN.VXD in the C:\Windows but nothing came up... I do nt think I have that file! and I need it because my USB Root Hub doesnt work and a blue message pops up... so I was wondering where I can download that file from?

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi sweetjen19, welcome to TSG.

Have you reinstalled the USB drivers yet? 

Tell us your whole problem...scanner, camera, what are you trying to get installed? Or just the hub?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

It's on your Windows CD.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

ok well here it goes... I want to install my Logitech QuickCam Web onto my computer.. it worked fine when i got it in oct of 2001 but sometime in the year I had to reinstall it but I couldnt so i contacted Logitech after they e-mailed me back and told me a soloution I tried it and it worked.. then months later my computer went nuts! when I restarted my computer it loaded windows and the wallpaper then it says Explorer has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.. you can't even go to start and the icons arent there... so I had to wait two weeks to get the Win98 CD... I reinstalled win98 and my sound wasnt working my internet wasnt working either so I called my ISP to help me fix my internet.. and i fixed my sound and display properties.. fixed all except for usb root hub, PCI Communications Device and Microsoft Kernel System Renderer.... I tried getting them from the win98 CD but no use! for the usb root hub i tried removing it asnd reinstalling it... but a blue screen pops up saying something about the NTKERN.VXD and then it says Kernel32 has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.... 

I have a Packard Bell Computer over 3 years old! I have heard that packard bell computers are Sh*t is that true???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I personally dislike Packard Bell, however, I don't think the brand of computer is your problem here.

Is the camera working now then?

On the Hub, go to the tab that says update drivers......then point it to your windows 98 cdrom......you may have to point it to the win98 directory, not just the cd itself.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

"I have heard that packard bell computers are Sh*t is that true???"

Yes


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

just so you know i dont have a win98 CD i borrowed them from people.. but can't get them anymore...
and no the camera isnt working


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Gotta agree with Candy. Are you running anti-virus software on here with up to date files? Have you run Adaware?


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes i got an up to date anti-virus software and I also have adaware which i havent used in awhile


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If the Win98 files are not on your system you are going to need to get them. Look in your C: drive, in "Windows">"Options">"Cabs", if you have these directories are there any files in there?


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes they are there....


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

If you have an ntkern.vxd file on your drive it belongs in Windows\System\Vmm32 - but it really shouldn't be there unless it's an update - it should have been wrapped up in the monolithic vmm32.vxd file instead.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Are there a bunch(40-50) of files with .cab extensions? if so you have the entire CD in there.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes, there are 51 files including .cab files


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'm unconvinced of the wisdom of this (assuming you're still talking the ntkern.vxd stuff) - but for 98 Second edition it's in Win98_54.cab and for the first edition of win98 it's in Win98_48.cab.
Regarding the usb root hub - it would help to know what type of mother board is there - I think that the mfg's inf files should help.

The kernel renderer nonsense will fix itself with Directx updates and perhaps media player as well.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Try this,

Click Start , and then click Run . 


In the Open box, type sfc , and then click OK . 


In the System File Checker window, click Extract one file from the installation disk . 


In the Specify the system file you would like to restore box, type uhcd.sys , and then click Start . 


In the Restore From box, type the following line, where cd-rom is the drive letter of your CD-ROM drive or DVD-ROM drive. 


C:\Windows\Options\Cabs
In the Save file in box, type the following line, where drive is the letter of the hard disk on which Windows 98 is installed, and windows is the folder in which Windows 98 is installed: 


C:\ windows \system32\drivers
Click OK , and then click OK again. 


When Windows finishes restoring the file, click OK . 


Repeat steps 4 through 9 to restore the Usbhub.sys file and the Usbd.sys file. When you finish restoring the files, click Close . 


Restart the computer.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Oh, and here's where the wisdom of this comes from, http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q299264


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

like I said before I dont have a Win98 CD..


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Yeah I know, that's why I modified the instructions to use the existing files on your system. Ignore the CD part and follow the rest.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

If you have the cab files you won't need the CD - they will substitute for it - as *wedor* says - simply change the "path to the CD source" to reflect the location on your hard drive that contains the cab files.

--edit
whoops - gonna have to type faster


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

There, I edited my post instructions further to give you more specifics on what to enter in.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

it said the file was not found.........


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Do a search of your system for each of the three files listed.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

ok well I found uhcd.sys located in C:\windows\system32\drivers
Usbhub.sys located in C:\mydocuments\newfolder
Usbd.sys located in C:\mydocuments\newfolder


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Try copying the last two into the same folder as the first, reboot and see if it helps.


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

tried it.. my screen went blue again something about NTKERN.VXD and then a little message popped up saying Rundll32 or somethin like that performed an illegal operation and will be shutdown...


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Sounds like you have large problems. Those files belonged in the system32\drivers folder. In the Windows\Options\Cabs folder is there a "setup.exe" file?


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

nope no .exe files in that file folder but i havent metioned this before that I took my computer in and one computer guy told me he added some win98 folders from the win98 CD into my computer.....


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If your system is set to hide some files you may not be able to see them. I show there being 101 files in the Cabs folder.

If he only added some of the files you would be out of luck, you need all the files from the CD or a Win98 CD itself at this point.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Try this to unhide files,

Double-click My Computer . 


On the View menu, click Folder Options . 


Click the View tab. 


In the Advanced Settings box, click Show All Files , and then click OK .


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Before you get too much deeper in the woods, I would recommend you do a test for faulty ram.

Download DocMemory to a convenient folder on your hard drive. Put a clean, formatted floppy disk in the floppy drive and run the DocMemory installation program to copy its files to the floppy. Once that is done, shutdown and reboot with the floppy, like a startup disk.

Have it run a few "burnin" loops before pressing 'esc' to terminate. If it fails any tests you should replace the ram.

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp


----------



## sweetjen19 (Jul 5, 2002)

I did something to my pc and it wouldnt load windows but i formatted my C:\ and then got the win98 CD my mom let me... so now my comptuer is fixed... has lots of space and my webcam works!!! 

Thanks for your help.. really appericated it! 
Jen


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Well it's good to hear you got it working, thanks for letting us know!


----------

